# وسادة الاذكار 2012



## netarts (13 مارس 2012)

وسادة الاذكار

ان المواظبة على اذكار الصباح والمساء تحفظ المسلم من كل شر وتغفر ذنوبه المتكاثرة

قال الله تعالى( ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب )

الان فرصتك للمداومة على الاذكار يوميا

وسادة اذكار الصباح والمساء

يوجد بداخلها جهاز صغير جدا عند الضغط على زر الاستيقاظ يبدا بقراءة دعاء الصباح وعند الضغط على زر النوم يبدا بقراءة دعاء النوم

لها عدة مميزات :

• تساعد كبار السن و الاطفال على المداومة عليها لينعموا بنوم هادئ 

• شكل رائع يناسب جميع الاعمار

• صوت واضح وجودة عالية

• متوفرة بعدة الوان تتناسب مع ذوقك

• سعر مناسب وفي متناول الجميع

• يمكنك ان تهديها لوالديك او اطفالك والحصول على الاجر العظيم

• يمكنك غسلها وتنظفيها بسهولة

كما يوجد اسعار خاصة للجملة 








للحصول عليها الاتصال على :
0555594404​


----------



## netarts (17 مارس 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله وبحمده
[/align]


----------



## netarts (20 مارس 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

للحصول عليها الاتصال على 

0555594404​


----------



## netarts (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

للرفـــــــــــــــع​


----------



## netarts (9 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

الحمدللــــــــــــــــــه​


----------



## netarts (14 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

للرفــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## مسوقة26 (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

بالتوفيق --- للرفع


----------



## netarts (21 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

للرفـــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## netarts (29 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

للرفــــــــــــــع​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (30 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## netarts (12 مايو 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

[align=center]وسادة الأذكار
للحصول عليها الاتصال على :
0555594404 [/align]


----------



## netarts (28 مايو 2012)

*رد: وسادة الاذكار 2012*

[align=center]للحصول على وسادة الأذكار
0555594404[/align]


----------

